# Is this a 1936 Schwinn?



## jedijoe59 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok, Last year I bought this 1936 model C Schwinn (serial # L6405). Or I thought it was a Schwinn, now I'm not sure it is. So, I need some help in identifying what it is. There are some things that don't look right to me:

 1. when I bought it it had some Rollfast type forks on it.  (they fit it perfectly)

 2. the head tube is 7 /14 long, every other prewar Schwinn I have has 6 1/4 long head tubes.

 3. the top tubes are curved differently, than other Schwinns I have seen from that era.

 4. the seat stays are longer than my other Schwinns.

 5. the crank has M 36 stamped on it, If it was a Schwinn it should have AS 36 on it.
 I have attached pictures of the crank, frame, and a primer red 1938 Motorbike frame  I have for comparison. Thanks,


----------



## Volksnspokes (Mar 3, 2013)

*Maybe it's a 20" ( Tall ) Frame ??*



jedijoe59 said:


> Ok, Last year I bought this 1936 model C Schwinn (serial # L6405). Or I thought it was a Schwinn, now I'm not sure it is. So, I need some help in identifying what it is. There are some things that don't look right to me:
> 
> 1. when I bought it it had some Rollfast type forks on it.  (they fit it perfectly)
> 
> ...




I have a 37 Schwinn Motorbike that has the 20" size frame (also known as Tall frame ). My seat clamp area is different than both of yours though. Just an idea. Maybe measure the seat tube length too.


----------



## ratdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

*My 36 frame has*

The taller seat post like yours.it looks alot like a c frame the area where the front of the tank goes will be 3.25 inches on a c model,3.5 on a motorbike


----------



## jedijoe59 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the information. The seat tube is 20 inches long, but why does the crank have M 36 on it? is it possible that this is a rare Schwinn frame?


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 3, 2013)

*frame size*

Too many things going on at my house right this minute, but I can tell you the taller frame would have a welded-on seat clamp if it was that early. The primered frame is a 16" frame and didn't use a seat clamp, it is incorporated into the frame, behind the seat post. Not sure on the serial number or the crank.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 4, 2013)

Yup, it's a tall size, 20" frame prewar Schwinn missing the brazed on clamp - yours looks like it was removed (torch to melt the brass) vs. cut. You could use a postwar AS D-bolt/clamp to make the repair via brass brazing, or use it as a clamp and be functionally fine but not "correct". 

The head tubes on the frames are 6" vs. 5", hence the 1 inch longer steerer tube on the fork. These frames take a different rear fender and rear carrier (if 6-hole) as well. Front fender and chainguards are the same. Tanks fitment varies, often not as cleanly as they do on the 18" and 16" sizes.

The other frame in the photo is a 16" size frame. Same as the 18" but with the clamp bolt running through the rear stays vs. the collar. 

Hope that helps clear things up. 

Cool frame! -Eric


----------

